
MultiView - ctingom
http://www.bitgravity.com/interactive/
======
wmf
Two _guys_ on a couch may not be the ideal use for this technology.

~~~
iamwil
I heard rumors that the porn industry had uses for this.

~~~
iamwil
Maybe I should have elaborated instead of making it sound snarky. I remember
reading that when DVDs came out, there was an option for multiview. I've never
seen that option in any of the DVDs I've watched, even though it was
supported. Watching this reminded me of that.

